# muskrats



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

What if anything can i do about muskrats this time of year? Went over to my neighbors for the first time fishing this year. The banks are falling in and littered with holes. I found tracks that look a little like **** tracks. I saw one muskrat swimming around.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

Traps, I have them in my pond, what a pain


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Good luck shooting them. One sqeek of the door and there gone.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

It's illegal to shoot them. Your best bet is to trap them yourself or hire a nuisance trapper. Where are you located?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

DNR said I could shoot them if causing damage, been shooting them for 20yrs, best way is traping and it never ends.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

bountyhunter said:


> DNR said I could shoot them if causing damage, been shooting them for 20yrs, best way is traping and it never ends.


When we had them ( before coyotes eliminated them in NW Ohio...) we shot some of them, and then I got old chainlink fence and lined my underwater banks and that seemed to keep them from digging


----------

